# What about TSYS Prime 4 appplication, how does it work, its modules, and fucntionality.



## Bhupendra Bramhe (Mar 17, 2018)

What about TSYS Prime 4 application, how many modules it has, and the functionality. Additionally, The architecture of the software in a different level.


----------

